# Cutting Out RFID Chip In Card



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

oops! major error!

Sorry about that guys. I'm trying to post pictures and instructions on how to remove the RFID tag from debit and credit cards but I'm having problems. On photobucket I edited the pictures to cut them to size and cut out the numbers and letters on my card. When I add the link to the image on this site it does something to the pictures and instead of getting the edited image it posts the original. It defeats the purpose of posting about going the extra steps to ensure security when I can't even cover up the sensitive data on the images. As soon as I get it figured out I will make a post.

Update:

I was able to edit the pictures with no problems on photobucket but after many failed attempts, am still unable to get the edited versions of the pictures to convert to this forum. That part of the process turned out to be a total disaster. However, I was able to paint over parts of the images and in a minute I'm going to find out if those pictures are going to successfully post. Instead of going through the instructions step by step I'll just post a few pictures of the process. I'm trying to illustrate that it is possible to remove the tag without destroying the card and it will still be useable afterwards. The process will look something like this:

[URL=http://s1251.photobucket.com/user/Elinor0987/media/pic2_zpsb341d91e.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1251.photobucket.com/user/Elinor0987/media/pic3_zpsf1d33cc9.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1251.photobucket.com/user/Elinor0987/media/New%20RFID/pic1_zpsee2e7829.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1251.photobucket.com/user/Elinor0987/media/pic4_zps1193bb4f.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1251.photobucket.com/user/Elinor0987/media/pic5_zps9ed87c1b.jpg.html]


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Interesting, I would have used tape to cover sensitive data but I am simple minded.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

I just use a mallet and a broad tipped round punch. Smash the little bugger to oblivion and all it leaves is a slight marring on the face of the card.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Doesn't removing it void your contract with the credit company? Wouldn't nuking it work better?


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sparky_D said:


> I just use a mallet and a broad tipped round punch. Smash the little bugger to oblivion and all it leaves is a slight marring on the face of the card.


How do you find it in your card?


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

I just nuke em, isn't that what microwaves are for?


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Wrap it in Aluminum foil, and it is neutralized.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I wouldn't put the card in the microwave unless you are willing to take the chance you may never be able to use the card again.

Sparky's punch idea sounds like it would work great.

We use RFID badges at work to access different areas. If you ever break one apart, you will see it has the RFID chip in the center, around it are wound in spirals of VERY, very thin (WAY thinner than human hair) copper wire as the antenna.

When I first opened this thread, I was going to suggest high voltage from a spark plug wire to ZAP it. Find the center of the card, and place it on a flat metal surface of your engine. Use the high voltage sparks from one of the spark plug wires to zap through the card center, from the upper surface down to the metal surface underneath. That should kill it!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*RFID*

For those of us who don't know, what is RFID, and why do we want to remove it?


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Interesting, I would have used tape to cover sensitive data but I am simple minded.


I thought about that initially, but at the time went on ahead without the tape because I was planning to crop the pictures anyway. I wanted to cut out the background in the pictures and focus on the Blink logo. The cropping would have cut out the numbers and letters on the card. I didn't realize that it was going to be a problem until after the tag had already been cut and the pictures were posted here. By then it was too late for the tape.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

zimmy said:


> For those of us who don't know, what is RFID, and why do we want to remove it?


It's "radio frequency identification". RFID in credit cards are passive, meaning they are like computers that are turned off (no power). Ignoring the low-level physics, an incoming radio wave of the appropriate frequency (generated by a credit card scanner designed to read RFID chips) goes through the RFID's antenna and becomes electricity. The RFID chip in your credit card now has power, and uses it to broadcast information it has stored (credit card number, expiration date, CV2 code, etc). The scanner receives this information and its as if you swiped your card.

Again, this skips over some details, but should make the basic idea easy to understand.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

zimmy said:


> For those of us who don't know, what is RFID, and why do we want to remove it?


RFID is an acronym for radio frequency identification. Over the last several years the usage of these devices in credit and debit cards have been increasing. It was originally designed as a convenience feature on the cards so that the checkout process at the registers would be faster and more efficient for the users. The problem is that there are flaws in the concept and design that were never addressed until after these came out in circulation. One of the issues is security and privacy breaches. A person with a device that reads the tags could walk by and pick up a lot of information without the account holder being aware of it. Another problem is the potential for someone to accidently be charged for someone else's merchandise if the card gets too close to a register that is equipped to read the tags.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Elinor0987 said:


> RFID is an acronym for radio frequency identification. Over the last several years the usage of these devices in credit and debit cards have been increasing. It was originally designed as a convenience feature on the cards so that the checkout process at the registers would be faster and more efficient for the users. The problem is that there are flaws in the concept and design that were never addressed until after these came out in circulation. One of the issues is security and privacy breeches. A person with a device that reads the tags could walk by and pick up a lot of information without the account holder being aware of it. Another problem is the potential for someone to accidently be charged for someone else's merchandise if the card gets too close to a register that is equipped to read the tags.


Without delving into the physics, it would be good to explain how RFID actually works. Let's just deal with passive RFID since that's all that's in credit cards; for this application, "passive" means that the RFID chip has no power and is "off" 99.99% of the time. A special credit card scanner sends out a radio broadcast that the RFID chip receives, and the RFID chip uses the radio signal to generate a small amount of electrical power. Now the RFID has power to operate.

The radio signal the scanner sent wasn't random. Within it was a request for information from the RFID chip (just like your home wi-fi network has data it's transmitting). The RFID chip, now turned on temporarily, reads the request and responds with the appropriate information. So, what's the "appropriate information" - credit card number, expiration, name on the card, CV2 code, etc...all the required information to complete a credit card transaction.

So you see why this is a convenient but potentially vulnerable technology. Why do I say "potentially". Your credit card cannot transmit very far (typically under 2 inches). This is where most people panic without understanding the scope if what's really going on. In order for someone to realistically take your card number, they've got to get a scanner within a couple inches of your credit card...and much closer if your card is insulated by things like a wallet/purse (they act as insulation and attenuate the signal).

That being said, I can tell you I don't want RFID chips in my card, and I had considered removing/ destroying them. I have no need for them and it DOES introduce a (small) security risk.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

PipLogan said:


> How do you find it in your card?


When looking at the back of your card, it's usually on the upper right quadrant, below the magnetic stripe (not part of the stripe).
If your card has an RFID chip, it likely has something like "paypass", "blink", or some other logo other than Master Card, Visa, etc. on the back.

You can hold your card to reflect light and you'll see a small rectangular bulge slightly higher than the rest of the card.

On my cards, the top edge of the RFID chip is 3/4" from the top of the card, and the right edge of the chip (when looking at the back of the card) is 3/8" from the edge.



zimmy said:


> For those of us who don't know, what is RFID, and why do we want to remove it?


RFID is Radio Frequency Identification. When the RFID chip enters a Radio Frequency field, it emits a signal. This signal includes your account information.

Nefarious people can buy and build portable readers and hide them in purses, briefcases, coats, etc. Then, all they need to do is get within 12-18" of your unprotected card, then their reader will be able to scan your RFID chip and log the information for later use.

Some banks and financial institutions give you a "shielding" sleeve with your card, or you can make your own with Aluminum foil.

Or you can get one of those "Aluma-Wallets" as seen on TV. I've had a couple and they work well, but the hinges tend to break.

You can also request that your financial institution provide you with a non-RFID card. If they refuse, then do what you need to do.

As for violating the terms of use by damaging the card, what they don't know won't hurt me.
I've been using my "modified" cards for years at many of my branch locations. They have the magnetic stripe readers at the teller stations. No RFID stations.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Elinor0987 said:


> Sorry about that guys. I'm trying to post pictures and instructions on how to remove the RFID tag from debit and credit cards but I'm having problems.


The easiest way is to stick it in a microwave for about 10 seconds!!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

To keep anyone from walking by and scanning my card while it is in my purse; I keep all my cards in a foil lined potato chip bag, that I've cut down to the size of a credit card. I carry all my cards with the magnetic strip down in the foil packet.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Idaholady said:


> To keep anyone from walking by and scanning my card while it is in my purse; I keep all my cards in a foil lined potato chip bag, that I've cut down to the size of a credit card. I carry all my cards with the magnetic strip down in the foil packet.


The sleeves, homemade or not, also protect the stripe from wear. I use a 1/4" punch and a hammer on mine. Locate the bulge, lay the card on the little anvil on the shop vise, put the punch on the chip and smack it with a hammer. End of issue. I did the same with my DL. Sure to piss off SOMEBODY, but since Florida has gone to the new cards that are basically one-stop ID theft I really wasn't comfortable with leaving it alone.

John


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My social security card doesn't have one, neither does my bank card.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

So there's a bulge in the card if it has a chip? Other than the logo, how do you know for sure if there's an RFID chip there?


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> So there's a bulge in the card if it has a chip? Other than the logo, how do you know for sure if there's an RFID chip there?


One suggestion would be to go to any place like a gas station or grocery store that has registers equipped to read the tags. Make a small purchase and hold the back of your card to the device that reads them. If you have the tag in your card the register will process the transaction. If you don't have the RFID tag in your card, then nothing will happen when you hold it to the scanner because there would be nothing in the card for it to read.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Elinor0987 said:


> One suggestion would be to go to any place like a gas station or grocery store that has registers equipped to read the tags. Make a small purchase and hold the back of your card to the device that reads them. If you have the tag in your card the register will process the transaction. If you don't have the RFID tag in your card, then nothing will happen when you hold it to the scanner because there would be nothing in the card for it to read.


Thank you.


----------



## RoseAlba (Aug 8, 2013)

Dude111 said:


> The easiest way is to stick it in a microwave for about 10 seconds!!


This will most likely wipe out your magnetic stripe data also, rendering the card completely unusable. RFID is becoming rare with the migration now to contact Chip cards (EMV) - if you have it my best recommendation is to ask for a non-RFID card and in the meantime put yours in one of the RFID blocking sleeves or wallets or foil.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Work uses RFID keys to enter buildings. You have to get within 2" before the reader unlocks the door.

RFID credit cards have a larger "read" range?


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

The read distance is actually determined by the power output of the reader.
The more powerful the reader, the larger the distance.
The size of the chips antenna has a bit to do with it as well...

In Industrial applications, we use readers that can scan a chip from 12" or more.
Retail and Secure Access scanners are generally less powerful so as to require a specific intent to activate the system (IE: "I want in, so here's my card" or "I want to buy this, so here's my card").

A person with nefarious intentions wouldn't limit their range by using or building a weak reader.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Work uses RFID keys to enter buildings. You have to get within 2" before the reader unlocks the door. RFID credit cards have a larger "read" range?


Our work badges are about 2" distance at the turnstiles (same as you), but about a foot or so distance at the vehicle gates.... those badge pads are much larger and must have a stronger send/relieve signal ability.


----------

